# hostapd and static wireless config update

## TechwoIf

I just started to have a problem with bringing up wlan3 on my system that is a not connected wireless static IP that is used for an AP.

It started doing this:

```
* Bringing up interface wlan3

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan3

 *   Scanning for access points

^C * net.wlan3: caught SIGINT, aborting
```

instead of:

```
laptop ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan3 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan3

 *   172.25.42.1/24 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

laptop ~ #
```

The fix was to change a line in /etc/conf.net/net

Change line "modules_wlan3="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant" to modules_wlan3="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant !iw"

Summery is adding !iw to the modules line fixed it.

Hopes this info helps someone out that is following the guides and wiki and is having problems due to missing !iw.

----------

## bunder

interesting...  i don't need that for my setup.

```

modules_wlan0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

channel_wlan0="11"

essid_wlan0="my_ssid"

mode_wlan0="master"

```

----------

## szatox

@TechwoIf

Do you start wlan3 as a service of its own?

You really shouldn't. Hostapd brings it up for you and attaches it to a bridge if you demand it.

So, instead of bringing it up with hostap and then overriding settings with net.wlan3, remove net.wlan3 completely, create net.lan instead, give it an IP address and have hostap attach your wifi to that bridge.

@bunder, you don't use hostap at all there, do you? Running a public hotspot?  :Wink: 

----------

## bunder

 *szatox wrote:*   

> @bunder, you don't use hostap at all there, do you? Running a public hotspot? 

 

yes, that interface runs hostapd, on its own network segment, unbridged from any other wired segments.

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant"
> 
> config_wlan0="192.168.2.1 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> channel_wlan0="11"
> ...

 Isn't this bit from /etc/conf.d/net?

I'm surprised you don't have any conflicts there. Setting options for wireless with 2 different tools looks like "something is about to go wrong"

----------

